# "Secret Treasure" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 25, 2017)

How's that for a sincere welcome back! Kindly join us in putting our palms together to celebrate *Pete_C *for his winning entry, *The Butcher's Wife*. In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, Pete will also receive a month's free FoWF subscription, as well as the coveted honor of selecting the path we next travel.


Goodness, Pete, am I glad to have you back, and your work has proven exactly why. As soon as I read your piece, it had my vote. It is a pleasure to have you home again, my fragile bones missed your assistance. Thank you for doing you, I've missed you terribly, and you, kind sir, did not disappoint. Kudos for work extemely well wrought. Kindly continue to grace us all with your presence.


----------



## PiP (Aug 25, 2017)

Congratulations, Pete. You certainly had my vote


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 25, 2017)

Definitely the best one in my view.  Congratulations.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 25, 2017)

Ditto all the above.


----------



## rcallaci (Aug 25, 2017)

quality work from a brilliant poet 

warmest
bob


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 25, 2017)

Well deserved.  :champagne:


----------



## Darren White (Aug 26, 2017)

Great poem, Pete, well deserved


----------



## Pete_C (Aug 26, 2017)

Wow; I'm humbled, especially given the quality of the other entries. And CD, you was robbed! That was the standout one for me!


----------



## ned (Aug 26, 2017)

Well done Pete.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 26, 2017)

Pete_C said:


> Wow; I'm humbled, especially given the quality of the other entries. And CD, you was robbed! That was the standout one for me!



Sorry, Pete, but I disagree, you earned that win because your piece is better than mine. I'm very content that my piece did reasonably well, but yours surpassed it with excellent reason. That you enjoyed my piece so thoroughly is a big win for me. Methinks you may have forgotten how extremely lousy my early poems were. I am no victim of a robbery, I'm the recipient of the great gift of your approval. Were I a bird, my chest feathers would be pretty darn fluffed right now, lol.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 26, 2017)

Well penned! Congratulations!


----------



## Sebald (Aug 26, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 26, 2017)

Fantastic poem, Pete. You got my first vote.


----------



## sas (Aug 26, 2017)

Just this hour back from vacation. Congrats. Plus, you are exceptional at workshop help for the rest of us. Thumbs up! Sas


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2017)

Congratulations, Pete... It is no surprise that your poem was this month's challenge winner, it was a unique use of the prompt, and a pleasure to read..


----------

